# gluing corian



## jahlg (Oct 14, 2006)

Does anyone have any good ideas on gluing light color corian together, I have no problem on dark colors, but when i glue up light colors the seam is a dark line, and looks crappy. Anyone got suggestions?
Joe


----------



## johncrane (Oct 14, 2006)

have you tried ca


----------



## elody21 (Oct 14, 2006)

Here are my glueing directions. If you are trying to glue up tranlusent pieces of "Avonite" or other solid surface that is translucent you will always get a line! I have even used Avonite clear adhesive and it leaves a line.I called Avonite and they said it will leave a line!
 BUT, Light colors of corian brand should not leave a line with these directions. The more the pattern the more chance of noticing the seam. Try this and let me know how it turns out. If you have anymore questions you cane e-mail me at alicecall@comcast.net

Gluing up Solid Surface Material

                            1.Cut pieces to desired length
2.	   You will be gluing the FRONT side of the pieces. This is the smooth side. DO NOT rough up the pieces with sand paper!
3.	Clean both pieces with a clean paper towel and some denatured alcohol. It is very important to completely clean both tops without leaving any lint or dust
4.	You will need some spring clamps or c-clamps before you start gluing. Quik grips do not work as well
5.	WORK QUICKLY !!!!  The denatured alcohol acts as an accelerant. The pieces will stick fast. Use only medium CA glue to totally saturate the surface of one side and quickly rub both sides together so all surfaces are covered and clamp. Use several (4)clamps per blank. 
6.	The clamps can come off in an hour.
7.	I usually wait a day before drilling and turning.

Actually a couple of hours will do but be sure and spray fixer on the outside so you do not get a spray of glue in your face! CA glue is made to dry without the presence of oxygen so the outside edges will stay wet a long time!


----------



## jahlg (Oct 14, 2006)

i have used the face side, but sanded first, will try this method thank you!! Got a lot of corian to try on!!


----------



## melogic (Oct 14, 2006)

All I've done in the past, is just CA the 2 pieces together, let dry and turn. Works like a champ.


----------



## Gulfcoast (Oct 14, 2006)

Here's a site that demo's a couple of ways to glue Corian ---

   http://www.wnywoodturners.co/workshops/fcoriandemo/fscdemo1.htm

Regards, Joe


----------



## Gulfcoast (Oct 14, 2006)

Correction, should be ---

  http://www.wnywoodturners.com/workshops/fscoriandemo/fscdemo1.htm

sorry about that ---Joe


----------



## emackrell (Oct 15, 2006)

Joe, that's an interesting demo, thanks for posting it.  Any ideas on what the baking soda does in the gluing process?

cheers  Eileen  [8D]


----------



## ctEaglesc (Oct 16, 2006)

CA and backing soda is an excellent filler but should be painted.
I don't bother with corian pens not "interesting enough other than the pen is made out of counter top material and is heavier than acrylics. I could never get an invisible glue joint.A word to the wise, paint the tubes before gluing them in. NO matter how good you think the glue joint is the CA is crystal clear and one speck of brass showing(unless you design it in) ruins the pen.
Though the baking soda is fool proof the glue line is even MORE visible.
(your milage may vary, whatever floats your boat)


----------



## Gulfcoast (Oct 16, 2006)

Eileen ---

the article at this site does a fairly good job of explaining CA, and includes Baking Soda used as a CA cure accelerator.

 http://www.ipmsstockholm.org/magazine/2004/10/stuff_eng_tech_ca_glue.htm

--- hope I got it right this time 

Regards, Joe


----------



## emackrell (Oct 16, 2006)

Joe, thanks much, appreciate the explanation.  Looks like baking soda can take the place of accelerator!

cheers Eileen  [8D]


----------



## ctEaglesc (Oct 17, 2006)

> _Originally posted by emackrell_
> <br />Joe, thanks much, appreciate the explanation.  Looks like baking soda can take the place of accelerator!
> 
> cheers Eileen  [8D]


Ellie try a little experiment.
Pour a small pile of baking soda on a piece of aluminum foil.Drizzle thin CA on it and see what happens.
I can't think of a way to use powdered baking sod as an accelerant unless it was dissolved in a liquid.
Most liquids act an accelerent to begin with.


----------



## jahlg (Oct 17, 2006)

I know cteaglesc, corian is more plain, but if you combine colors it can come out nice, i have done a morning after design in corian, and besides i get it for free, so hard to pass up!!!


----------

